# Old Shimano Bantam Mag Baitcaster...



## adesoto

Hello Everyone, 
Not sure if this is the place for this but an old friend of mine give me this reel. I told him thanks but I wasn't sure whether or not to use it or keep it as a collector's item or what....  It's on a new medium action rod and the funny thing is that I can't really feel the bait that well with it. I have several newer baitcaster (pflueger, Abu, BassProshop models) but I've tried to use it for cranking or a jerkbait and top water and I'm not feel this reel to well.. 
Anyone have any ideas? Not sure if maybe I should put this on a medium light or a light fishing rod?

I was wondering if anyone on here has used this reel and/or what type of setup did it come with when it was out back in the day... who knows how old this reel is.. looks like as old as I am..
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Chris S.

Wanna sell it??????


----------



## GABASSMAN

i have a few of those... not quite as old but they were the smoothest reels i used till i stripped the gears in both of them. Now theyre just decorations.


----------



## OldGuyAl

it might just be that this reel is better suited to light line or finesse fishing.

when I was looking for something to use for light lines, this *might* have been one of the ones people were recommending but I couldn't find one in good shape so, I never tried one.


----------



## Chris S.

Big crankbait reel.The Lews reels were built on that platform.


----------



## rockdawg

Man I wish someone would give me one of those. I love them old Shimano's.


----------



## adesoto

"light line or finesse fishing or a Big Crankbait reel"

Anyone else have any comments/experience using this reel?
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## fishlipps1952

i don't have the bantam MAG, but, i do have 3 of the old bantam 200's.....which was the wider spool version of the original 100.....

i LOVE 'em!!!.....but, i use mine for worms and jigs.....they're small  and SOOOO easy to palm...

the pinion gear went out on one of them...but other than that, they'v been trouble-free since i bought them back around 1980....


----------



## frankwright

I use to really like those reels in the early days of my bass fishing. They were really comfortable and smooth. I sold all mine but still have one laying around.
I think it was a good but now outdated design. For one I see no reason for magnetic drag and also the gears have a lot of backlash in them so every time you jerk a bait the handle moves a bunch, just like all the old reels used to.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Loved the one I used to have- threw weightless floating worms with it.


----------



## Old Dead River

I've got a Bantam 10, a Bantam 1000, and a Bantam 200 Mag Plus.

They are amazing reels. My father has had the bantam 10 since it was new - early '80s. I've used all kinds of line tests, fished for bass and catfish with them. Unfortunately, the 10 is going to need some work. I've got the Bantam 1000 on the old Lews fiberglass rod now.

If you want to get rid of it I'd be interested.


----------



## Laneybird

I had 6 of them,  early 80's. Stolen out of my rod locker, early 90's.
This took place in my carport. Broke the lock, and took everything.
Wish I still had them.


----------



## TheBishop

My first baitcaster!!! Love them! wish I still had it R.I.P. Bantam Mag


----------



## anglerEd

I don't quite get the queston. When using a reel that old I would expect to hear a complaint that it doesn't perform as smoothly as my newer stuff or something like that. I wouldn't expect to hear that you couldn't feel the bait with it. Sensitivity or feel is much more a function of the rod, line, and maybe bait characteristics. Other than that, if it throws smootly, retrieves smoothly, and retrieves at a speed that is appropriate for the bait you are using, Throw it! It is hard to go wrong with Shimano.


----------



## Old Dead River

the gear ratio is lower on those old reels. You have to reel them fast especially if you set the hook hard on a fish that turns about to be much smaller than you originally anticipated - you have to catch up so to speak. Also, it's virtually impossible (for me) to work a buzzbait on the oldest bantam- start reeling before it hits the water. For worming, in my opinion they're second to none.

I've been fishing with them for years so I'm used to them. Until recently I had one of the first gen bass pro graphite rods which was purchased new with the bantam. The sensitivity was amazing.

I agree with you; you can't go wrong with a shimano.


----------



## adesoto

*Not feeling th bait..*



anglerEd said:


> I don't quite get the queston. When using a reel that old I would expect to hear a complaint that it doesn't perform as smoothly as my newer stuff or something like that. I wouldn't expect to hear that you couldn't feel the bait with it. Sensitivity or feel is much more a function of the rod, line, and maybe bait characteristics. Other than that, if it throws smootly, retrieves smoothly, and retrieves at a speed that is appropriate for the bait you are using, Throw it! It is hard to go wrong with Shimano.



I understand where your coming from.. About feeling more from the rod.
But I can also feel the weight of the bait as I'm reeling it in... That's what I'm 
Not feeling. It almost as there is nothing tied at the end of the line. That's 
What I'm talking about.. I'm going to try a few things. The rod my be to stiff 
For it.. In going to try a medium light rod this weekend and see how that goes.
Ill keep everyone updated.
Thanks for the responses.
Aaron


----------



## easton33

My first baitcaster as well...  A traveling salesman came up in the yard the day I got it  an proceeded to teach me how to use it, as my father was not a fisherman.  In the end he put his encyclopedia's in the house and my dad drove us to brushy branch  to fish some....Funny looking back now, I would give anything to have that old reel back .


----------



## fishlipps1952

Old Dead River said:


> the gear ratio is lower on those old reels. You have to reel them fast especially if you set the hook hard on a fish that turns about to be much smaller than you originally anticipated - you have to catch up so to speak. Also, it's virtually impossible (for me) to work a buzzbait on the oldest bantam- start reeling before it hits the water. For worming, in my opinion they're second to none.
> 
> I've been fishing with them for years so I'm used to them. Until recently I had one of the first gen bass pro graphite rods which was purchased new with the bantam. The sensitivity was amazing.
> 
> I agree with you; you can't go wrong with a shimano.



they're a 4.7:1..same as my old ambassadeurs.....

i've never had any trouble at all throwing a buzzbait with them....but, then again....i never "buzz" a buzzbait..


----------



## adesoto

*Great Responses*

Thanks for all the responses.. 
Never knew I would get this many from an old Shimano..

Defintely worth Keeping! Good thing is, the guy I got it from has a few more, that are just collecting dust.. Might go by and grab the rest from him..


----------



## Perkins

That was my first baitcaster to. loved that reel. had to beg my mom and dad to get me one! I had done some work for my dad and that was all I wanted for payment! 
That old reel brings back a lot of memories. I caught my first 6lb bass (and I thought that was the stuff) on that reel. 
thanks for posting that.. it was a great reel.


----------



## Old Dead River

fishlipps1952 said:


> they're a 4.7:1..same as my old ambassadeurs.....
> 
> i've never had any trouble at all throwing a buzzbait with them....but, then again....i never "buzz" a buzzbait..





I stand corrected. I had the terminology (high and low gear) erroneously reversed.They are indeed low gear ratio reels. I was told correctly by my father the first time that these were low gear ratior reels that reeled slow but had good torque, but slow retrieve which can be problematic for worm fishing (especially when fish come towards you.) but can be good for cranking. Somewhere along the way some people persuaded me that there was an inverse relationship in that a high gear ratio denoted a slow retrieve/more torque, a low ratio the opposite. Those people are as thick as a board and I'm even thicker for having listened to them. 

Thanks to Fishlips and Howard for bringing me back into the light.

p.s. father knows best.

p.p.s. i've been spending far too much time playing with alligators and chasing rattlesnakes, my critical thinking has been under assault


----------



## fishlipps1952

Old Dead River said:


> I stand corrected. I had the terminology (high and low gear) erroneously reversed.They are indeed low gear ratio reels. I was told correctly by my father the first time that these were low gear ratior reels that reeled slow but had good torque, but slow retrieve which can be problematic for worm fishing (especially when fish come towards you.) but can be good for cranking. Somewhere along the way some people persuaded me that there was an inverse relationship in that a high gear ratio denoted a slow retrieve/more torque, a low ratio the opposite. Those people are as thick as a board and I'm even thicker for having listened to them.
> 
> Thanks to Fishlips and Howard for bringing me back into the light.
> 
> p.s. father knows best.
> 
> p.p.s. i've been spending far too much time playing with alligators and chasing rattlesnakes, my critical thinking has been under assault



yeah...some people associate high speed with power....and, it's just the opposite....the higher the gear ratio, the harder you work.... that's why i use the old 3:1 ambassadeur 5000C's for pulling those BIG, deep diving crankbaits....they're like winches...it makes it effortless..

and, after using my son-in-law's high speed reel, i understand why lots of people shy away from throwing the really BIG-bladed spinnerbaits....i thought there was something wrong with his reel...lol


----------



## Mlrtime

I was throwing a Rapala and a Tiny Torpedo on a Bantam 10x this morning and caught a few on top.


----------



## Old Dead River

Mlrtime said:


> I was throwing a Rapala and a Tiny Torpedo on a Bantam 10x this morning and caught a few on top.




someone traded me a bantam curato sometime back but the level wind is messed up. Who's doing reel work in Middle Ga these days? Mr. Stevens is not longer doing it correct?


----------



## adesoto

*New Rod with my Bantam Mag*

I paired this up with a ML 7 foot rod and I'm liking this pairing...... Took the other rod and slammed a Abu Abussador 5600 on it.. so everything is working on just fine! Will probably keep the Bantam Mag for Deep Diving crankbaits.. I usually feel comfortable with 6'6 rods but trying out the 7 for the longer cast.. 
Great talk in this Thread.. 

I'm going to start another thread soon with a question regarding reading lake maps and what do you look for on the map.. so stayed tuned.. look foward in reading everyones opinion on that.. 
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## adesoto

*Got another one this this time, Shimano B-100 Mag*

Went by my good ole friends place and got another Shimano.. so just going to pair it with a rod any suggestions?

It in great shape.


----------



## geewiz173

I have two bantan mag plus BMP250Xsg reals in better the good cond and I have oneTournament Banatam 1000 in fair cond. Leave me a message on here if interested I can send pictures.


----------

